# Bootsie day 153 kidded pic added pg 3



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

I think triplets again this year for Bootsie.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bootsie day 130*

oh what a pretty doe


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bootsie day 130*

I love her color!!!!!

And I think maybe quads!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bootsie day 130*

I can't wait to see what you get from all of these girls! They are so gorgeous!!! :stars:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bootsie day 130*

bootsie is such a beautiful doe and gives me such gorgeous kids. I can't wait to see her babies.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bootsie day 130*

Bootsie day 140


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bootsie day 130 update day140*

IDK.....Looks like it could be quads!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bootsie day 130 update day140*

Lets go Bootsie :dance:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bootsie day 130 update day140*

I tell you this doe produced the nicest looking kids last year. I can't wait to see them this year. Here is her buck from last year. He has turned out to be quite the handsome guy.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bootsie day 130 update day140*

She sure did give you a handsome boy!!! Hope she gives ya at least 2 doelings that look like Luke!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bootsie day 130 update day140*

Here is bootsie day 146. I think the picture says it all.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bootsie day 146 new pic*

Is that a little Joe do coming in on him????


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Bootsie day 146 new pic*

I love her coloring and face! Precious blue eyes!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bootsie day 146 new pic*



kelebek said:


> Is that a little Joe do coming in on him????


oh wow he does have a Joe Dirt due!

Nice boy Teresa -- Bootsie, now just have a beautiful girl just like him


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Bootsie day 146 new pic*

Beep Beep Beep Beep WOW thats a wide doe. I don't think she can last another 4 days.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Bootsie day 146 new pic*

Oh my gosh she looks miserable. Fuchsia does that too. Just sits out in the pasture, manages to waddle up into a standing position just to sit down again. Poor thing can't get comfortable.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bootsie day 153 finally*

Finally I think today is her day. ligaments are gone, discharge and baby talk. Thank goodness, I was getting worried.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Bootsie day 153 finally*

YAY!!! :stars: Come on Bootsie!!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Bootsie day 153 finally*

Sounds like babies very soon! :dance: Best of luck on the upcoming kidding!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Bootsie day 153 finally*

Good luck!!! Hope she kids soon!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bootsie day 153 finally*

Still watching goat tv but she is close, she has chosen her place to kid .


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bootsie day 153 finally*

:clap: come on Bootsie!!! :clap: Keep us posted Teresa!!! Is she the other one that you had bred to Louie? :scratch:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Bootsie day 153 finally*

That's great! Minuet did the same thing. Anna was all over the place. LOL Come on Bootsie!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bootsie day 153 finally*

ray: healthy :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bootsie day 153 finally*

Any kids yet Teresa???? :shrug: :hair: :greengrin:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bootsie day 153 finally*

Well Bootsie seem to being making an all day event out of this. If I remember corectly she did this last year. It is funny how some does do not let on that they are in labor till right before pushing and others well let you know from the very first contraction. Bootsie falls into that latter one.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Bootsie day 153 finally*

Yes that is amazing and its never the way you think it'll go. I thought Hallelujah would complain all day long and finally get down to business and scream the whole time. Nope, notta. She was quiet and hardly made a sound during delivery. Anna I thought would be quiet and deliver with some yelling. That hieffer talked all night long, all day and finally got quiet during labor. Screamed during delivery but the buck was big. Minuet is a loud mouth, so you think she'd be a loud mouth through everything. Didn't make a single sound one! Go figure!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Bootsie day 153 finally*

I feel for you Teresa. :coffee2:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bootsie day 153 finally*

well I decided to check her and when I went in a finger lenth I found something and it took me a minute but I decided it was the cervix and it is not dialated much so I did some research and decided to inject some Calcium to help dialate her cervix. She just to me seemed to be humping up alot for a doe not fully dialted. Right after I gave her the injections I noticed she had goo coming out so maybe with the calcium she will get down to business soon. So much for going out to dinner. :hair:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Bootsie day 153 finally*

Carry Out? :greengrin: Sounds like a great name for a doeling hahaha


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bootsie day 153 finally*

At 6 pm I decided to go in again and found a kid trying to come out sideways. I turned him till i found feet and they were the back feet so I pulled and out came a :boy: I waited over half an hour of her cleaning then trying to push again and went in and the kid had its front feet crossed over its head. Corrected that and out came another :boy: she then finally had a :girl: Boys are up and strong nursing the girl is weak in the rear legs so she can't walk good. I hold her up to her mom and she nurses so I guess I will be in the barn all night. I just do not want another bottle baby. Pictures will have to be tomorrow but they all are black, brown and white they look identical.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bootsie day 153 kidded*

Congratulations...good thing you were with her and able to help her with those babies. I hope the little girl perks up soon ray:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Bootsie day 153 kidded*

Oh congrats!!!! You will have to get us some pics soon!!! :leap:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Bootsie day 153 kidded*

Great save! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Bootsie day 153 kidded*

Congrats! Good thing you went in! :dance:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Bootsie day 153 kidded*

Congratulations!!!! Glad you were able to get all live babies! :boy: :boy: :girl:

Minuet's last kid, the buck was one I had to hold up to her to nurse. I brought them in and he's doing great. Good luck with your little doe!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bootsie day 153 kidded*

When I went back out I took a picture of them. The little girl is walking better but back legs are still spread out behind her. She nursed again really good with me holding her. Well here they are.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

AAAWWWWW.... They are so cute!!!!  Can't wait to see more pics!!! :leap: Good job getting those babies out Teresa :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!! 

sounds like the little girl just needs some extra TLC and she should be good to go.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Adorable!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are so darn cute!!!


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats on the triplets, they're lovely!


----------

